# December Photo of the Month 2020



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Here is my filly Kiowa. This was her second Christmas and all she wanted was a new saddle pad.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

My 1/2 Arab Mare, Star, and I. From 12/2008.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I made my husband and three mares suffer through holiday dress up last year  🎅
This is my favorite of the pictures we got (to be honest, none of them were all that great- my horses were supremely irritated at all the fuss and thought we had gone off the rails...)


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------

